# load-on-startup -> in der Servlet Klasse



## Kasumix13 (9. Nov 2007)

Hallo Zusammen

Der Titel beschreibt mein Problem schon ziemlich gut. Ich habe ein Servlet und möchte in der Klasse gerne wissen, auf welchen Wert der parameter <load-on-startup> gesetzt ist.
Jedoch konnte ich bisher keine Methode finden die mir diese Information zur Verfügung stellt.

Danke für eure Hilfe

Gruss Kasumix


----------



## Kasumix13 (12. Nov 2007)

Hat wirklich niemand einen Ansatz, wie ich das erzielen könnte?

Danke für eure Mühen


----------



## Gast (12. Nov 2007)

Hi!

Ich dächte sowas steht in der web.xml im Verzeichnis Web-Inf

müsste ungefähr so ein Eintrag sein:

<servlet>
    <servlet-name>Faces Servlet</servlet-name>
    <display-name>Faces Servlet</display-name>
    <servlet-class>javax.faces.webapp.FacesServlet</servlet-class>
    <load-on-startup>1</load-on-startup>
  </servlet>


Ich denke nicht, dass im Servlet selbst diese Information abfragbar ist.

Eventuell im Context der Web Appliccation, aber da möchte ich mich jetzt nich zu weit aus dem Fenster lehnen ... da hab ich keine Ahnung von


----------



## Guest (12. Nov 2007)

Ja natürlich steht das in der web.xml. Jedoch wird bei mir der wert bei <load-on-startup>$wert</load-on-startup> generiert, und ist von einsatzsystem zu einsatztsystem anders. Es ist für mich desshalb wichtig je nachdem wie dieser Wrt gesetzt in der Servlet Klasse darauf reagieren zu können.


----------



## Ralf Ueberfuhr (12. Nov 2007)

Das geht nicht, denn das ist nicht im Funktionsbereich eines Servlets. Wenn das wirklich entscheidend ist, dann muss der $wert gleichzeitig als Init-Param des Servlets generiert werden.


----------



## Ralf Ueberfuhr (12. Nov 2007)

Andrer Ansatz: Leg nen Filter vor das Servlet, und wenn ein Request reinkommt, kannst du mit static Attributen arbeiten, um herauszufinden, was eher war: Servlet oder Filter. (Wenn Servlet zuerst ist, dann load-on-startup)


----------



## kasumix13 (14. Nov 2007)

Danke für die Antworten. Es scheint als wäre es nicht anders als über die init-params zu lösen. Habe das so angepasst und funktioniert.


----------

